# hmmm, my new high zoot TV sounds like sheet



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

me: "well, this new TV sounds like crap. hmmm, what to do." her: "we spent all our money on the TV." me: "hey, ive got that vifa recession buster kit under the bed thats been collecting dust for 2 years." her: "hell no! i dont want no big-ass speakers in the living room." me: "fine." couple days go by. me: "how bout if i put the speakers in the walls?" her: "WTF you talkin bout fool?!" me: "no, seriously, no boxes, no wires. all you will see is 2 grilles on the walls you can paint however you want. and i wont spend a dime!" her: :mean: "you better not F up my walls." me: "oh, honey, of course not. he-he, :guitarist:"

prepped for baffles:










there is a stud 1/2 to the left of the edge of the drywall. hence no screws/washers on the left side. but plenty of construction adhesive all the way around. its really quite sturdy.

baffles cut, installed with foam weatherstrip instead of glue. and caulked around the edges. that way if i ever need to pull them, or want to upgrade, just cut the caulk, and unscrew. and of course a coat of paint:










other side:










speaks installed:



















so, how does it sound? well, it doesnt suck! seriously, it aint bad. i actually really like these tweets (i ran them in my truck for a while LOL), the mids are a tad weak. and not just on the bottom. thin or nice are words that come to mind. but, i didnt spend a dime, and its 100 times better than the TV. now to fashion some grills to keep momma happy.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Might be time to build a sub box. And so the wife doesn't get pissed, make it double as a piece of furniture.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

yep, thats next. i just ordered a dayton plate amp from PE last night. and grabbed a few polk 10"s from winkasetti off ebay. and see that door under the TV? thats a cubby hole. and a good place to hide an UGLY subwofer LOL. i dont think i can do anything furniture grade.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

wheelieking71 said:


>


What type of corner mount bracket did you use? Do you have a stand or anything nearby for necessary boxes? i.e. satellite, cable, AV receiver, etc?

We have a corner entertainment hutch now and I'm getting ideas for what we should do when we upgrade our tv.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

uhhh, why didn't you angle the baffles of the inwall speakers to face the viewing area? you're listening like 45 degrees off axis on each speaker...


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think that's a big issue. He already said the tweeters are bright in comparison to the mids. On-axis would make it worse. The only thing I would have done differently is space the speakers further apart. How far apart depends mostly on how far the couch is away. But it would also allow him to get a bigger TV in the future if he wanted.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

They look good man. If you hacked the washers a little I bet they'd blend better. She didn't want to go back and add a little knockdown plaster for camo?


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm running the RB's as surrounds & their forward presentation is fine there. If I were you, I'd buy some of the pre-fabbed speaker grills from PartsEspress & cover them up...the grills use magnets to hold them, so it would be pretty clean & slick...for $9 each!

Dayton MG25 Magnetic Grill for 0.25 ft³ Cabinet | Parts-Express.com

BTW, I use them on my wall-mounted HT speakers.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

the washers will be covered by the grille framework. and i wanted to go wider, but it would have quadrupled the work to get wires to the speakers. as it is now, i only had to go through 1 stud on the right side, and up through 1 header on the left with easy access from the cubby. the only holes i cut in the drywall are where the speaks are at. and i built the TV mount. you could hang a cast iron V8 from that sucker.


----------



## Bob Blickle (Oct 27, 2007)

Ahh sorry, got excited and missed that bit about the grills. 

FWIW, so much toe-in probably centers the image in the screen better than flat-on would without a center channel. 

Nicely done solving your problem within ALL design constraints.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

pm jed on htguide about possible modifying the crossover to get a bit more out of the mids or to pad the tweets a bit. he designed these recession buster kits anyway so he's the go to guy.

or e-mail him here
Clearwave Loudspeakers


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why would you put the TV in a corner???


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

That setup is screaming out for a triangular Transmission line sub to run up behind the TV.

Make it floor to ceiling, color code it to the walls and you wouldn't even know it was there, would even make the TV look a little better over the corner.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Volenti said:


> That setup is screaming out for a triangular Transmission line sub to run up behind the TV.
> 
> Make it floor to ceiling, color code it to the walls and you wouldn't even know it was there, would even make the TV look a little better over the corner.


Good call. No wonder you're a system designer.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

he needs access to the cubby from what i understand


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for all the comments guys. didnt really expect any response LOL. the TV is in the corner because we have a sectional 90degree couch. in the opposite corner. if you sit in the corner of the couch you are looking straight at the TV. that, and there is no division between the living room, and kitchen. so, when you stand at the sink, you can see the TV. and there is no division between the kitchen and morning room (where we sit down for meals) and you can see it from there to. so we have a good view of it from all the way accross the house LOL.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

what kind of wall mount?


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> what kind of wall mount?


home-made


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

well, since it was a billion degrees in the garage today, i decided: "good day too build a sub". HA yeah-right. i sweat my brains out. but im listening to it right now. here is the start:










a pair of POLK OEM 10"s, and Dayton plate amp. the subs were $42ea. and the amp was $110. for a grand total of $194. add another $20 for the port and spikes. and im into this for $214. the wood was scraps. already had glue, screws, and wire LOL. i didnt take many pics, but you guys will get the idea:










didnt really have a plan. just kinda winged it. heres the amp hole and port. port seemed really flimsy, so i slapped a wrap of BXT on it incase it was thinking of viberating LOL.










approx. 3cubes tuned to approx. 28hz. and ready to go in the house. in the A/C!!! i had enough by this point:










speaks installed and wired up:










and the amp in and powered up. lets take a listed:










well, i pretty much knew what to expect with the recession busters in the wall. and i got just about exactly what i figued. but this sub has just blown me away over the last few hours. spent 20 minutes or so dialing it in. my reciever has a crossover in it that cuts for the sub, AND it cuts before its own amp for the main front stereo speakers. so the wall speaks are now high-passed. and im using the reciever crossover for the sub to, and not the crossover built into the dayton amp. as of now, with it just sittin in the middle of the living room floor, crossover is at 100hz. amp gain is only up enough for the sub to blend very nicely and disappear. so far, sounds FANTASTIC! well see how it acts tomorrow when i stick it in the hole under the stairs.......


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

sub is in the cubby. buried under "stuff". had to bump the gain 1 click. and its officially done. very musical. sounds great. and gets plenty low for the oh-**** factor when watchin movies. you would have to spend quite a bit more to one up it. im stoked, and now im gonna just forget its even there and enjoy.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Was curious about those subs.Glad they are working out nicely.

I am using that amp on a single 12" TC Sounds Epic 12 and have been very happy with it. Just wish I had waited about a week to order it( it went on sale about 2 days after I placed the order and a I got it in the mail the day after I saw the newest flyer...LOL ).


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, i got in on the deal. $109 for the amp. seems good so far.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

most people tune ht subs VERY low, leik 20 or 15hz.

maybe one day you can play with the length of your port?

what kind of wife doesnt want a pair of custom speakers in the front room but is ok with a ****off big tv hanging in the corner? 

nude pics or its all about you


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

60ndown said:


> most people tune ht subs VERY low, leik 20 or 15hz.
> 
> maybe one day you can play with the length of your port?
> 
> ...



alot of people dont care about the super low frequencies like many ht enthusiasts do (like myself lol)


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

never did follow up with the grills. then forgot about this thread till i used it in a link in a for-sale thread. figured what the heck, i will post up the grill picks. here it is all done and purdy:










left speaks:










right speaks:










profile:










and thats all she wrote! still sounds great. subs still jammin' away in the cubby. i had to stick some pictures hung in the starwell on the other side of the tan wall with hot glue because the rattles were annoying when the volume was cranked. but other than that its been nice.


----------

